# Office Hours: Fesko on Justification



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 8, 2010)

This week _Office Hours_ talks with the Rev Dr John Fesko, Academic Dean and Associate Professor of Systematic Theology at Westminster Seminary California. The topic this week is Dr Fesko's landmark book, _Justification: Understanding the Classic Reformed Doctrine_

Listen to the Office Hours here:
http://netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/02.08.10JVFJustification.mp3

Learn more about Office Hours:
Westminster Audio: Office Hours - a monthly audio with faculty members of Westminster Seminary California

Listen to other episodes of Office Hours:
Westminster Audio | Office Hours - Get to know WSC faculty

Subscribe to Office Hours in iTunes
iTunes Store

Learn more about the book at The Bookstore at Westminster Seminary
California

The Bookstore at WSC: Justification: Understanding the Classic Reformed Doctrine by Fesko, J.V.


----------

